# High Five



## 123xyz

How do you say "high five" in Romanian, in the sense of the gesture whereby two people slap their raised, open palms together? The only translation I have been able to find here is "salut prin baterea palmelor" but I was hoping there was something more suitable - this one is rather awkward. Also, how would you say "give someone a high five" or "Give me a high five!"? Is there anything except "a saluta prin baterea palmelor" and "salută-mă prin baterea palmelor" (the latter is obviously not actually used)?

Thank you in advance


----------



## irinet

It's "bate palma"  for your variants!


----------



## 123xyz

So, if I want to say "he gave me a high five", I would say "mi-a bătut palma"?


----------



## irinet

123xyz said:


> So, if I want to say "he gave me a high five", I would say "mi-a bătut palma"?



No,  you would say" am bătut palma".


----------



## irinet

irinet said:


> No,  you would say" am bătut palma".



Or "am bătut palma cu el".


----------



## 123xyz

I see. Would you say, though, that saying "(eu) am bătut palma cu el" suggests that I initiated the high-five, i.e. I raised my palm first, whereas "(el) a bătut palma cu mine" suggests that he initiated it? It sounds that way to me - as though the sentences parallel the English "I high-fived him" vs. "he high-fived me". However, I suppose that both sentences could be equivalent in Romanian.  

Also, could I also simply say "(noi) am bătut palmele" to mean "we high-fived each other"?


----------



## irinet

Wow,  lots of questions I wouldn't think of! 
So,  let see,  I suppose you are right assuming about who's initiating  the action! 
For  the third question,  you need not use the plural for 'palma'!  You will say' am bătut palma amândoi'.


----------



## irinet

I also want to warn you that the context should be of salutation because  we use the same expression for 'to make a deal' which is,  of course,  another context.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you - I'll mind the context, but I think that it will mostly be clear that I'm referring to greeting.


----------



## irinet

You are mostly welcome. 
My Internet connection is bad tonight,  sorry for disruptions.


----------



## vincix

If there is no clear context, when someone says „am bătut palma” I automatically assume that that two people have agreed on something/have made a deal. In my opinion, it's more common to say „Bate cuba!” (although some people say it's „cupa” instead of „cuba”) - meaning „High-five!”


----------



## farscape

What's a "cubă"? In any case, "bate cub(/p)a" sounds more like the original or even fist bump 

f.


----------



## vincix

What do you mean "the original"? Which one?

I've no idea what „cubă” is. I've searched for it myself. It might be that the word „cupă” (from „a bate cupa” - meaning „a ciocni paharele”) has been altered in time and has become the colloquial „cubă”. Which probably doesn't mean anything, but it does exist in this saying. I've known it since I was a child and lots of my friends know it


----------



## irinet

1.Yes,  Vincent,  you are right in saying it's 'bate cuba' (a slangish way to say 'well-done,  bro'! ' ). 
2. It also works for addressing your  dog commands to give you the pawn.


----------



## irinet

farscape said:


> What's a "cubă"? In any case, "bate cub(/p)a" sounds more like the original or even fist bump
> 
> f.



Bună, 

'Fist bump',  din câte știu,  încă nu are traducere în limba noastră.  Prin urmare, tineretul îl folosește ca atare.


----------

